# Summer's Glory Knitted Scarves by Dragonflylace - Free patterns



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, here are the pattern's for the KAL that starts today June 29, 2013. This is a tribute to our the Red, White and Blue of our Country.

The patterns are free!!!

Hope you enjoy the patterns!!

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here are pictures of the scarves: Enjoy!!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful work, thanks for posting and sharing.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't thank you enough for these beauties. Am eager to get started. Have trouble deciding which to do first!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely. So delicate.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty scarves, DFL... I edited your title to reflect that these were knitting patterns.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello, here are the pattern's for the KAL that starts today June 29, 2013. This is a tribute to our the Red, White and Blue of our Country.
> 
> The patterns are free!!!
> 
> ...


They are all gorgeous. I have 12 grandkids and 12 great grandkids. Christmas decisions are always a dilemma for me. Your lovely patterns have solved the problem of what to get for the 8 granddaughters. Thank you so much. They are beautiful.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:They are all gorgeous. I have 12 grandkids and 12 great grandkids. Christmas decisions are always a dilemma for me. Your lovely patterns have solved the problem of what to get for the 8 granddaughters. Thank you so much. They are beautiful.


This is exactly why I wanted to do something quick and easy. I already have these ready to box up for 2 gifts for Christmas. If you change up the colors and edgings, no one will know they are the same...three patterns and different edgings make an endless possibility of scarves!!!! At least that is what I am doing.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the lovely patterns!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. How very generous of you.


----------



## smrdeld (Jun 8, 2011)

Very pretty. Love working with lace, but sometimes want a project that will finish quicker than a shawl. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

Just what I've been looking for! Now Christmas gifts are in line thank you so much.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful patterns! I, for one, am going to need your instructions for knitting a nupp, though. I've never done that before.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are wonderful, thank you for making them a part of our fabulous new Designer's section.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful patterns! I, for one, am going to need your instructions for knitting a nupp, though. I've never done that before.


I found a few videos on knitting a nupp on YouTube.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! These are gorgeous.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I've never tried lace before but these sure may give me the nudge I need.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for the lovely lace scarf patterns... i put them on my to do list which is longer than I care to ponder... ; )


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

JeanJ said:


> I've never tried lace before but these sure may give me the nudge I need.


If you have any questions, please let me know. Just send me a PM...I have lots of documents for beginning lace knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely, many thanks for sharing!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you! just beautiful!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> I found a few videos on knitting a nupp on YouTube.


Thank you, I can look there.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you! They are very nice and they would make nice gifts.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for lovely patterns. How do you work the 7 stitch nupp. Is it k,p,k,p,k,p,k in stitch, then P7 tog next row?


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble downloading these beautiful patterns? I tried the download here and also on Ravelry and cannot get them. Please help me - they will be wonderful to make. Thank you!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

GrammyMe said:


> Is anyone else having trouble downloading these beautiful patterns? I tried the download here and also on Ravelry and cannot get them. Please help me - they will be wonderful to make. Thank you!


Just sent you a PM with my email address. I'll send the patterns to you:thumbup:

JeanJ


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

JeanJ said:


> Just sent you a PM with my email address. I'll send the patterns to you:thumbup:
> 
> JeanJ


Hi JeanJ...thanks for helping with the computer problems. I have published them as PDFs.

I think I could try to put them out as word documents if they still have problems. Please let me know.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an updated pattern for Azure (the blue) scarf. It is posted below.

Sorry for any confusion...just cleaned up the chart and written instructions.

Please use this updated pattern.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

GrammyMe said:


> Is anyone else having trouble downloading these beautiful patterns? I tried the download here and also on Ravelry and cannot get them. Please help me - they will be wonderful to make. Thank you!


Have you gotten the patterns?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for the Azure update. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks all of you for you nice comments.

I have updated Azure with some hints and tutorials...also, there was a small error on the body chart and instructions.

So this is just the corrected Azure scarf. Enjoy!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Update for Cerese:

Here is an updated Cerese pattern...the cast on stitches were corrected and I highlighted the written instructions in case you want to make it wider. The sample was made with 2 horizontal repeats of the middle section.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am sorry, but my edging chart for Azure appears to have multiple mistakes.

I am working on the problem. I will repost a new pattern.

This one seems to be a problem all the way around. I am sorry for any problems it may have caused.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the corrected pattern for Azure.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these beautiful patterns! I am excited to get started to knit all three!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

determined_to-knit said:


> Thank you for sharing these beautiful patterns! I am excited to get started to knit all three!


If you like, you can ask all questions on the Lace Party thread. Here is the link for this week:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214232-1.html

Take care and let me know of any questions.

Dragonflylace


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> If you like, you can ask all questions on the Lace Party thread. Here is the link for this week:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214232-1.html
> 
> Take care and let me know of any questions.
> ...


Thank you so very much for the information! Again, thank you for the beautiful scarf patterns!


----------

